# Hi, Me and my Kittys are new here



## jerrytaylor501 (Dec 31, 2007)

Meow! Meow! meow ! meee-owwww!

Hi everybody, I am a new kitty chatter . I have three Kittys. Buddy, Blackie, and Pooder.
Buddy is a fat boy like me, and where's a tuxedo coat
Blackie, he's my talking cat- yes he really talks. and of course, his name also describes him. His coat is solid black.
Pooder is our little girl, she is all white with a black tail. 
yes , they have all lost their mittens, and they are naughty kittys, But I give them pie anyway! lol


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jerry! I'm glad to see you're here! Welcome!  We love pictures, and I know you probably have a bunch. You can go up to Cat Photos and upload some and put them in Meet My Kitty!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be good! :wink:


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

jerrytaylor501 said:


> Meow! Meow! meow ! meee-owwww!
> 
> they have all lost their mittens, and they are naughty kittys, But I give them pie anyway! lol


my kittys are naughty too lol, but i too also still give them their Pie (fancy feast)


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jerrytaylor501 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank You Thank You Thank You! for the big welcome and I sure will get some pictures of my Kittys up on the site so you can see them!
Thank You Jeanie for giving me the address to join this forum. It feels like a great group of people. Thank You all for welcoming me in!

Jerry


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We have a great group here, Jerry!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you join us Jerry


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jerry!

My black kitty is also the talker.  



*Marie *and


----------

